# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Just returned from a week on Peter Island, thought I would share some memories. It started out not well....our plane had mechanical trouble, and we ended up leaving Hartford not at 7 am as planned, bu

## LindaP

Just returned from a week on Peter Island, thought I would share some memories. It started out not well....our plane had mechanical trouble, and we ended up leaving Hartford not at 7 am as planned, but 1pm.(Note: we will now drive the extra hour and leave from JFK from now on).
  Arrived Puerto Rico, managed to catch a later flight and got into Tortola @9pm(no luggage of course), and greeted by a Peter Island reprsentative. Promptly put into a cab and after a 15 min., hilly ride, arrived at the Peter Island dock. The ferry was waiting, and we sat up top, getting a view of the twinkling lights of the BVI at night. Arrived Peter Island @10pm. A friendly Jackson, was there to greet us.
      We opted to splurge for the ocean front rooms, and glad we did. I guess they were recently re-done.....the bathrooms were awesome! There was a big glass window that looked out from the jacuzzi to the ocean. Also enclosed, next to the tub, was a lg. doulble-headed shower area. Everything was glass and tile.
      Our room had a patio and perfect view of Deadman;s("yo ho ,ho and a bottle of rum")Rock.
      Impressions: the people made the island. They made sure they knew your name, what you liked and were the nicest, genuine people , always with a smile.
     The food was good(the seafood buffet on sat, night was outstanding. We met some people that said it was the best food they've ever had(obviously they've never been to St. Barths!).
        The main beach was beautiful, and in the middle was Deadman's Beach Bar and Grill(where you could eat lunch and dinner).There were a lot of boaters that came in for lunch....but the staff usually reserved the best tables for guests.
         The main bar was up near the reception, and it looked out towards the pool and ocean, and Tortola. The Tradewinds dining room served breakfast and dinner (pants were required for men after 6pm.....although that was one of the rules we broke one night!). And they had a room with computers, 60 inch plasma TV and pool table).
         The island is very hilly, so the hiking was good. The views were awesome. And the spa (2 yrs old now) was wonderful. It overlooked the other side of the island, and it had a hotub, pool, outside showers in the rocks....my massage was great!
        We ended up meeting 3 couples that were a lot of fun, and I think we were definately the rowdiest on the island. The last night 18 people went to a wine pairing dinner, in a separate room next to the Tradewinds. It was funny to hear the decibles of chatter get louder after each bottle!!!!!
       All in all, we had a great time, but if I had to choose from 4 "high-end" resorts that we went to in the last 8 yrs(Peter Island, Biras Creek, Petit St Vincent,and the Firefly).......I would return to the Firefly, Mustique.
 Sorry this got sooo long!!!!!

----------


## Island Visitor

Hey Linda!

I like that list.  Mustique sounds fun and I would also be interested in Firefly.  And thanks for the report on Peter Island.

How about Biras?  What was your overall impression of that place?  

I bought a Caribbean guide book in the midnineties that had a picture of Biras Creek and one of Eden Rock in it and I used to get the two confused.

LOL.

----------


## LindaP

IV......Biras was fun , because they let you use those little boats(dingys?) to motor around all the islands(stopped at Necker Island), the "Sand Bar", a bar on the beach, Saba Rock.......and it was also nice that there was a trail to Bitter End Yacht Club, where we could get some beers or whatever easily.
    Biras was more like Peter Isalnd(because they are more on the Brit formality)......the food was really good there, always served blue cheeses and port after dinner.
     The beach was in a cove, nice, smaller than Peter Island, and you ahd to ride a bike there....which was also new and fun.In all, there was a lot more to do there than Peter Island, but it depends on if you want to do nothing or a little more activity.     Linda

----------


## nnoska

hi linda, the boys say hi to!! saba rock rules i love it there, laying inthe hammocks, the tarpoon, the steaks and fish tacos ahhhh the memories. erik

----------

